# Altered microbiome connected with reflux disorders



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I was just going through my stacks of papers today (cataract surgery yesterday). I found this article that points to an altered microbiome being connected with acid reflux disease.

I felt it was important to share it with the GERD community. I used to suffer much more from acid reflux. However, since my successful FMT that reversed my IBS-D in 2015, I rarely suffer from GERD.

I am convinced the esophageal microbiome is playing a role in GERD. I have spent the last 4 1/2 years reading about the various microbiomes of the human body. Disruption to these ecosystems is being connected with one disease after another.

So, what have I been doing that may be related to my improvement of GERD symptoms ? I avoid processed foods as much as I can. Many of these have emulsifiers which have been shown to be causing chronic inflammation to the microbiome. I avoid GMO foods because glyphosate has been found to be affecting the shikimate pathway and it is killing the good, beneficial bacteria of our microbiome. I have installed a whole house chlorine removal filter. (chlorine kills bacteria, we need it in our pipes, but we don't want to be drinking it in my opinion. Once you understand that we are mostly bacteria, and that these bacteria play a huge role in our health, you begin to get the picture. Each of us should be examining our lives and asking, "Is this product/etc harmful to my good, commensal bacteria ?" It's about stopping the harm and eliminating our mistakes. I've been doing this and my GERD symptoms have been gradually going away. I hardly ever have acid reflux anymore. I am doing something right.

I encourage everyone here to start learning as much as you can about the human microbiome. When you fully understand it, your going to clearly see why you have GERD. Then, with that knowledge your going to make better choices in your life and reduce your symptoms.

Some other things to consider ; several brands of toothpaste have triclosan in them. It's an antibacterial. The trouble is, we have all of these good, beneficial bacteria that keep us healthy (the microbiome). So, when we are killing our good bacteria, this is a serious mistake. We need to stop.

There are so many things we do or expose ourselves ,that are harmful to our microbiomes. Together, they make a negative impact on our microbiome and this in turn affects our human health.

Here's the article, I almost forgot it !

"Microbiome in Reflux Disorders and esophageal adenocarcinoma"

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4120752/


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

I think the main culprit for gerd is a hernia but that is my 2 cents....i appreciate your feedback and info...lucky you if the culprit is a bacteria problem hah! Who wants a freakin hiatal hernia? I sure don't.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found this article explaining how GERD is considered to be connected with the microbiome. I hope you find it helpful.

http://www.mainlinetoday.com/Main-Line-Today/September-2017/Why-your-Microbiome-Might-be-the-Source-of-your-Digestive-Problems/


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

acureisthere



acureisoutthere said:


> I just found this article explaining how GERD is considered to be connected with the microbiome. I hope you find it helpful.
> 
> http://www.mainlinetoday.com/Main-Line-Today/September-2017/Why-your-Microbiome-Might-be-the-Source-of-your-Digestive-Problems/


Do you know if you have a hiatal hernia?

i suspect that i do


----------

